

Elon Musk's Caltech Commencement Speech: Begins at 31:20 (video) - confluence
http://www.ustream.tv/recorded/23331324

======
confluence
A full transcript can be found here:

<http://commencement.caltech.edu/archive/2012_address>

The address beings at 31:20, so make sure to skip ahead.

Some choice quotes:

> _I'd like to thank you for leaving crazy person out of the description._

> _I'm optimistic about the future of Earth — things will most likely be O.K._

> _The United States is a nation of explorers, and people came here from other
> parts of the world ... It's a distillation of the spirit of human
> exploration._

> _You guys are the magicians of the 21st century. Don't let anything hold you
> back ... Imagination is the limit ... go out there and create some magic._

> _There's a lot more that must happen beyond this in order for humanity to
> become a space-faring civilization, ultimately a multi-planet species ...
> But it's imperative for the preservation of consciousness and civilization._

> _[Caltech] helps you get your foot in the door ... After that, they hire you
> for what you can do._

> _Back up the biosphere with planetary redundancy_

> _[I went] to Russia three times ... [to] buy a refurbished ICBM, because it
> was the best deal._

> _I started SpaceX against the advice of everyone I talked to ... One person
> made me sit down and watch videos of rockets exploding._

> _The thing about a rocket is the passing grade is 100% ... It's a huge
> relief. I still can't believe it actually happened._ -> Launches succeeding.

> _It's right on the border of impossible._ -> Mars Landing

